# UPDATDE PAGE 3!!! Please take a guess....?!?



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies, I'm pretty useless with the nub theory but would really appreciate your guesses?? These pics are from exactly 12wks. Thanks all :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 43


----------



## loubyloumum

Here's another pic, same scan just different angle?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, i will give a girl guess xx


----------



## loubyloumum

That would be lovely if you were right as we have three boys but either way we are elated. I just want to know....I'm far to impatient x


----------



## darcie

Im going to say boy going from the first pic


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl from pic 2 for you :)


----------



## Jessicahide

loubyloumum said:


> That would be lovely if you were right as we have three boys but either way we are elated. I just want to know....I'm far to impatient x

I have three boys and i am about to have a little girl xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## justplay91

I *think* there's a nub imaged in the second pic, and if I'm seeing it properly it looks pretty girly. So I'm guessing girl for you.


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Girl guess here from skull shape.


----------



## ikaria

Another :pink: from me!


----------



## KylasBaby

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## loubyloumum

Wow, lots of girl guesses! I guess I will know for sure in 3 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## EverythingXd

A 'cautionary' girl guess from me :pink: (at 12 weeks exactly, there's still time for that nub to rise).


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks all, our scan is two weeks tomorrow and I'm starting to get really impatient :dohh: I can't wait to finally know for sure x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl from me too, still pretty early but nub in second image looks long, straight and forked to me :)


----------



## Wish85

I'll go girl


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies, I'm loving all of these guesses, anymore out there? Everyone around me thinks we are having another boy (I think that's based on the fact we have 3 already) we go for our gender scan a week on Saturday, I can't wait! Xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Just found this - I guess girl from the nub in the second picture!


----------



## Wish85

Update?


----------



## loubyloumum

I have my scan this morning at 10.30 - I will update later today xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG I'm in absolute shock!!!! All those that guessed girl....here's HER potty shot!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7422.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## AmandaAsh

Awwww congratulations &#55357;&#56842; ....did you feel any different this pregnancy than you did with your boys?


----------



## Jessicahide

Congratulations, i knew it haaaa!! WOOHOO!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower:


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies, we are so excited but almost dont believe it either! It's going to take a while to sink in. No, I've not been massively different to the boys. I've wanted to eat the same foods that I wanted to eat with them and my sickness has been just as bad as it was with them. The only difference is I haven't gone off cups of tea this time and I've been incredibly emotional xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations. It took me a while too, we had a little boy after 4 girls and it took three scans and him being born before I truly believed it.
I was another that had a similar pregnancy with both my girls and boy, I honestly wouldn't have been able to pick gender based on them :)


----------



## Wish85

Congrats!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations &#128158; 

I'm also pregnant with a girl, after 2 boys and my pregnancies have all been similar as well x


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations! My pregnancy with my girl was different, but I still didn't believe it until she was born. :D


----------



## Jessicahide

Srrme said:


> Congratulations! My pregnancy with my girl was different, but I still didn't believe it until she was born. :D

Still not sure i believe it now xxxxx


----------

